# ARVA Children Choir released // Free Soloists Expansion released!!!



## StrezovSampling (Dec 6, 2016)

*Strezov Sampling proudly announces ÁRVA the final chapter in the Next Generation Choir Series and a first of its kind in the history of sampling!
*
Being in developement for more than 3 years the final chapter of Strezov Sampling's Next Generation Choir Series is at hand. Starting with WOTAN, the lowest and probably most powerful men choir ever sampled and FREYJA the first sampled choir to focus on the beauty of the female voice, ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled *children choir*, which is more than just a bonus to the female and male sections.

Including the revolutionary Syllabuilder Engine first introduced with WOTAN, True Polyphonic Legato as well as the brandnew Agile Legato, which allows you to play polyphonic legato with every syllable inside the library, ÁRVA benefits from every little secret discovered in a 4 years long journey of producing the most playable and realistic sounding choir libraries ever made.

*But that's not it!* What if we told you that ÁRVA consists of *two choirs* instead of one? You heard right. *ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir library to include boys and girls choirs recorded seperately and in divisi sections (sopranos, altos)!





*

*Two choirs - boys and girls (total of 29 singers)*
*Recorded in sections - sopranos (boys and girls) and altos (boys and girls)*
*Soloists recorded for each section *
*Over 120 different legato combinations*
*True Polyphonic Legato for each section of both choirs and for soloists*
*Agile Legato for each syllable inside the library*
*Syllabuilder Engine version 3 *
*Ability to save and load custom patches with Wotan, Freyja and Storm Choir 3 (coming up in 2017) *
*The most musical content we have ever created!*
*
Release: Dec 2016.
*
Stay tuned for more information!

Team Strezov Sampling.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 6, 2016)

Great idea, thanks for giving us divisi. With the soloists it's a great package. Congrats. Looking forward to the walkthrough video.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 6, 2016)

Wotan, Freyja, Arva bundle for Christmas...?


----------



## desert (Dec 6, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Wotan, Freyja, Arva bundle for Christmas...?


hahaha I would definitely buy that bundle!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 6, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled *children choir*, which is more than just a bonus to the female and male sections.


Don't get me wrong I think Strezov Sampling's choirs are the best on the market currently but... Isn't this simply false? What about Soundiron's Mercury Symphonic Boychoir?


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 6, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Don't get me wrong I think Strezov Sampling's choirs are the best on the market currently but... Isn't this simply false? What about Soundiron's Mercury Symphonic Boychoir?


I think that claim is further detailed at the end of the announcement: "ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir library* to include boys and girls choirs recorded seperately and in divisi sections (sopranos, altos)!"*


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 6, 2016)

"ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir"

Not accurate at all. Liberis is a children's choir, as is Bela D Media's Voices of the Young.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 6, 2016)

Mike Marino said:


> I think that claim is further detailed at the end of the announcement: "ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir library* to include boys and girls choirs recorded seperately and in divisi sections (sopranos, altos)!"*


Ah OK, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh great Strezov!! Have you seen my wallet lately? Looks like its been through the 100 years war and now this!! If it's half as good as Freyja I will be very excited. 








desert said:


> hahaha I would definitely buy that bundle!


Yup me too.


----------



## Christof (Dec 7, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> "ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir"
> 
> Not accurate at all. Liberis is a children's choir, as is Bela D Media's Voices of the Young.


You should read to the end...


----------



## The Darris (Dec 7, 2016)

This is like 2 major announcements in one thread. Storm Choir 3 is coming next year and it appears it is getting the Syllabuilder treatment which will be awesome!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes, the important thing is that we recorded *two children choirs*. And between you and me - this was harder than ANYTHING we have ever done so far. 

---
And yes, Chris - you're right. Storm Choir is next on the list (already working on that actually) and it will feature ALL features from Wotan/Freyja/Árva - *polyphonic true legato, save/load functions, presets, morph/connect mode, lite patches, various bug fixes and playability improvements*. And the coolest thing is that you will be able to save/load presets between all libraries (and even though the syllables of SC are a bit different, it will automatically substitute them according to vowels and consonants used). 

Now we just need to make the day last 32 hours and we're set!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 7, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Yes, the important thing is that we recorded *two children choirs*. And between you and me - this was harder than ANYTHING we have ever done so far.


Just wait til you record the next gen animals choir!! 
(Divisi for horses, dogs, sheep and chickens of course).


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 7, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Now we just need to make the day last 32 hours and we're set!


And when you work out how to do that please let me know. Put it in a library and I'd buy it.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 7, 2016)

Christof said:


> You should read to the end...



I did read to the end. I quoted accurately. When I quoted,

*ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir library to include boys and girls choirs recorded seperately and in divisi sections (sopranos, altos)!*

Was not what it said. The latter part was added later.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 7, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Yes, the important thing is that we recorded *two children choirs*. And between you and me - this was harder than ANYTHING we have ever done so far.


I can only imagine trying to organize a whole bunch of children for a sample library recording. If it's anything like trying to organize my own kids, whoever did the recording deserves a HUGE Christmas bonus.


----------



## Christof (Dec 7, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> I did read to the end. I quoted accurately. When I quoted,
> 
> *ÁRVA marks the first ever sampled children choir library to include boys and girls choirs recorded seperately and in divisi sections (sopranos, altos)!*
> 
> Was not what it said. The latter part was added later.


What a scandal


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 7, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Yes, the important thing is that we recorded *two children choirs*. And between you and me - this was harder than ANYTHING we have ever done so far.



So which was the hardest of the two choirs, the boys or the girls?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 7, 2016)

Good question! Funny as it may sound like, the boys were more disciplined! While we were recording the girl solos Alex, our sample mapper, had to (by demand) play the rest of the singers the "Pen Pineapple Pen" video in our studio office for about 20 minutes - just to keep the girls occupied with something while we were wrapping up the solo...
... now he knows there are worse things than mapping in Kontakt!


----------



## Musicam (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Musicam (Dec 7, 2016)

Musicam said:


>


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 7, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Good question! Funny as it may sound like, the boys were more disciplined! While we were recording the girl solos Alex, our sample mapper, had to (by demand) play the rest of the singers the "Pen Pineapple Pen" video in our studio office for about 20 minutes - just to keep the girls occupied with something while we were wrapping up the solo...
> ... now he knows there are worse things than mapping in Kontakt!


Be grateful they didn't want to play Pokémon...


----------



## midiman (Dec 10, 2016)

How soon can we expect a walkthrough or demos? Any chance that we will be able to hear anything before Dec 21st?


----------



## Mucusman (Dec 10, 2016)

midiman said:


> How soon can we expect a walkthrough or demos? Any chance that we will be able to hear anything before Dec 21st?



I know what you're thinking...


----------



## midiman (Dec 10, 2016)

Mucusman said:


> I know what you're thinking...



Ah! Ah! You caught me! Guilty as sin. )))


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 10, 2016)

midiman said:


> How soon can we expect a walkthrough or demos? Any chance that we will be able to hear anything before Dec 21st?



We will definitely have demos and walkthroughs for you guys before Dec 21st.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 16, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> We will definitely have demos and walkthroughs for you guys before Dec 21st.



Soon? Looking forward to this.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 16, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Soon? Looking forward to this.



Yes, very soon.

In addition to that we also have some christmas specials waiting for you guys.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes?!? Standing on the edge of the cliff, wallet in hand...




StrezovSampling said:


> Yes, very soon.
> 
> In addition to that we also have some christmas specials waiting for you guys.


----------



## midiman (Dec 18, 2016)

How soon is "very soon"? We're getting real close to the 21st.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2016)

Im really looking forward to this! Love the idea of having two separate libraries. Ive always felt ripped off with Liberis, so hopefully this will be its replacement.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2016)

Will any FX be included in this?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Will any FX be included in this?



Hello Mike,

to answer your question I first need to know what your personal definition of FX for a children choir library is?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> to answer your question I first need to know what your personal definition of FX for a children choir library is?


Hello!

Whispers, risers, clusters, etc.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Whispers, risers, clusters, etc.



You can build your own clusters with our Polyphonic True Legato as well as Agile Legato. That's one of the reasons we developed it. It allows you total freedom to do whatever you like musically.

We don't have any whispers or risers in Arva yet. We instead focused on a big soloists section. The whispers in Freyja are veeeeery similar in timbre to the sound of children whispering. Our concept for Wotan, Freyja and Arva was that each of them adds something unique. All of our libraries are always created from a sound perspective in mind.

Also we wanted to make the library affordable for you guys. Two seperately recorded (still in the same hall) children choirs with divisi sections as well as tons of legato and soloists content adds up to the production costs tremendously. There is a reason no dev has done it before.

I think nobody of you would like to see Arva being sold for 800 or a thousand bucks, right?

Full articulations and patch list will be posted later today. Stay tuned for some exciting stuff!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> You can build your own clusters with our Polyphonic True Legato as well as Agile Legato. That's one of the reasons we developed it. It allows you total freedom to do whatever you like musically.
> 
> We don't have any whispers or risers in Arva yet. We instead focused on a big soloists section. The whispers in Freyja are veeeeery similar in timbre to the sound of children whispering. Our concept for Wotan, Freyja and Arva was that each of them adds something unique. All of our libraries are always created from a sound perspective in mind.
> 
> ...


Awesome! To be honest, im glad you focused more on the soloists than the fx. Cant wait to hear it!


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> You can build your own clusters with our Polyphonic True Legato as well as Agile Legato. That's one of the reasons we developed it. It allows you total freedom to do whatever you like musically.
> 
> We don't have any whispers or risers in Arva yet. We instead focused on a big soloists section. The whispers in Freyja are veeeeery similar in timbre to the sound of children whispering. Our concept for Wotan, Freyja and Arva was that each of them adds something unique. All of our libraries are always created from a sound perspective in mind.
> 
> ...


Hi, is that the Star of David?.. if so, what's the connection to a children's choir? Thx!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Hi, is that the Star of David?.. if so, what's the connection to a children's choir? Thx!



From our designer Koke Núñez Gómez :
It's just a snowflake geometry inspiration ornament.

Here is it in its full glory:


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen,

as promised here are the first three Arva demos:





A full walkthrough video will be released in few hours.

*Release Date: Dec 21, 2016.
*
cheers,
Team Strezov


----------



## Musicam (Dec 19, 2016)

LOVELY, AMAZING, INCREDIBLE!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 19, 2016)

Musicam said:


> LOVELY, AMAZING, INCREDIBLE!


-
I'll see that and raise you... SUBLIME, STUPENDOUS, PHENOMENAL... 
-


----------



## james7275 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah this sounds really damn good. Gotta love what strezov sampling is doing with these choir libraries. I know I'm still enjoying storm choir.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 19, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> -
> I'll see that and raise you... SUBLIME, STUPENDOUS, PHENOMENAL...
> -[/QUOT


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

Strezov, are you_ kid_ding me right now? I'm sold.


----------



## tack (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm intrigued. I'd love to hear less orchestrally dense demos next, perhaps featuring the soloists.


----------



## midiman (Dec 19, 2016)

tack said:


> I'm intrigued. I'd love to hear less orchestrally dense demos next, perhaps featuring the soloists.



Me too!


----------



## midiman (Dec 19, 2016)

Solo Choir demo?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

tack said:


> I'm intrigued. I'd love to hear less orchestrally dense demos next, perhaps featuring the soloists.


Yep! I would love to hear the actual sound quality of this choir in isolation (especially the soloists). From the demos, it sounds incredible.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey there,

thanks a lot for your interest. As written in our last post, we will release a full walkthrough demonstrating the whole library in detail during the next hours. As always the walkthrough will be completely unprocessed, so you can judge the raw sound quality. In addition to that we also have more demos currently in production.

Regarding the soloists: There is a reason the demos atm don't feature them. They do sound fantastic. Definitely the best sampled solo voices I have ever heard so far. And here's the problem: In order to minimize the negative effets sampling brings to the sound quality and to keep the high standards Wotan, Freyja and Arva have with all their content we would like to further polish the soloists a bit. Releasing them as (of course) free update in Q1 2017. 

We don't want to include stuff in our products which isn't as perfect as it can be, that's also the reason we frequently update our libraries. Nothing worse than paying for a big library and then discovering it has tons of small flaws. You quickly end up feeling like a beta tester, doing the job others should have done before you and even having to pay for that. That's not what we ever want our customers to experience. The bigger the library the more difficult it is to achieve that, though. And Arva is pretty big.

In order to make this process more efficient and to safe you guys the trouble of downloading the same library twice we would include all soloists samples in the first release of Arva, so you only have to download 2 MB of patches and scripts in the end. Of course there will also be seperate soloist demos and a walkthrough video just for them once they are ready.

Thoughts?


----------



## tack (Dec 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Thoughts?


Soloists are hard. The uncanny valley is far too easy to fall into. By all means do it right the first time and wow us.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

Just so I understand this, the soloists will be included with the initial release, but there will be an update for them later on? Will they be included in the walkthrough video?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2016)

It sounds like all the samples for the solos will be included in the initial downloads, but there won't be playable solo voices until the scripting is ready.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> It sounds like all the samples for the solos will be included in the initial downloads, but there won't be playable solo voices until the scripting is ready.


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 20, 2016)

Get it right Strezov. Happy to wait.


----------



## J-M (Dec 20, 2016)

Another product from Strezov to the must buy-list...Oh boy, my poor wallet!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 20, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> Another product from Strezov to the must buy-list...Oh boy, my poor wallet!


I keep saying this too, and then I remember how happy my ears will be.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 20, 2016)

We are only hours away from the release. And what a release it will be. In the mean time here's the first walkthrough video taking a look at all the features the library has and how to use them. A complete patch walkthrough video will be posted in few hours together with lots of new demos showing the library in a more upfront context. 

Enjoy:


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 20, 2016)

Is there an intro price, or can I can I wait till my wallet recovers from its recent repetitive stress injuries?


----------



## midiman (Dec 20, 2016)

Please can you tell us the price before tomorrow? It is very important so we can make decisions as there are a few libraries all coming out now. Thank you.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 20, 2016)

midiman said:


> Please can you tell us the price before tomorrow? It is very important so we can make decisions as there are a few libraries all coming out now. Thank you.



Normal Retail Price $429
Intro Price $369 -$329 depends on how many choirs you already own from us


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 20, 2016)

thanks! And when is the intro price available until?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 20, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> thanks! And when is the intro price available until?



Mid January. I can tell you the exact date tomorrow.

Meanwhile we received a fantastic new demo from Benny Oschmann. A truly spectacular James Horner tribute.


----------



## desert (Dec 20, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Mid January. I can tell you the exact date tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile we received a fantastic new demo from Benny Oschmann. A truly spectacular James Horner tribute.



Would love to buy the whole set, will there be a bundle at any point?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 20, 2016)

desert said:


> Would love to buy the whole set, will there be a bundle at any point?


would like to know this too. Is the discount based on how many libraries you have to date equivalent to a bundle deal? (hope that's clear).


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 21, 2016)

desert said:


> Would love to buy the whole set, will there be a bundle at any point?



There will be a Wotan, Feyja and Arva bundle available at a discounted price during christmas. More info later today, so stay tuned!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 21, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> would like to know this too. Is the discount based on how many libraries you have to date equivalent to a bundle deal? (hope that's clear).



If you own Wotan and/or Freyja you will receive a crossgrade coupon for Arva.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> If you own Wotan and/or Freyja you will receive a crossgrade coupon for Arva.


lovely.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 21, 2016)

The best choir on the market. Comgratulations.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

Musicam said:


> The best choir on the market. Comgratulations.


Absolutely. The sound is beyond elegant.


----------



## samy (Dec 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> There will be a Wotan, Feyja and Arva bundle available at a discounted price during christmas. More info later today, so stay tuned!



This would be so great. And if this bundle would have a special christmas price, it would be even better  
And the demos are so amazing! I actually spent all my money for libraries this year, but when I hear this...damn


----------



## Musicam (Dec 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> If you own Wotan and/or Freyja you will receive a crossgrade coupon for Arva.



Hi, the price of the bundle is...  Thanks!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 21, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

we are proud to inform you that Árva just got released.

Owners of Frejya/Wotan already received a special discount code via Email.

Enjoy the library!

Here's a new walkthrough:


The Soloists (due to be released Q1 2017 as a free update for early adopters) will contain:

Girl soloist (Alto) - Ooh Legato
Girl soloist (Alto) - Syllabuilder patch (4 syllables)
Girl soloist (Soprano) - Ooh Legato
Girl soloist (Soprano) - Syllabuilder patch (4 syllables)
Boy soloist (Alto) - Ah Legato
Boy soloist (Alto) - Ooh Legato
Boy soloist (Soprano) - Ah Legato
Boy soloist (Soprano) - Ooh Legato
Boy soloist (Soprano) - Syllabuilder patch (4 syllables)

Have a merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from all of us!

Team Strezov Sampling


----------



## Musicam (Dec 21, 2016)

Meery Christmas Strezov Sampling! And Thanks!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

I just got the e-mail. ARVA intro price $369. $40 off that price for previous of owners of Wotan or Freyja!


----------



## desert (Dec 21, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I just got the e-mail. ARVA intro price $369. $40 off that price for previous of owners of Wotan or Freyja!



SO technically the "bundle" is: $329 + $329 + $329?

Actually @StrezovSampling answered my question here - 
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/strezov-sampling-christmas-and-new-year-bundles.58422/


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 21, 2016)

desert said:


> SO technically the "bundle" is: $329 + $329 + $329?



http://vi-control.net/community/threads/strezov-sampling-christmas-and-new-year-bundles.58422/


----------



## tack (Dec 21, 2016)

Those are some very good sounding legatos.

In the walkthrough I noticed that the legato patches didn't have legato speed, while the phrase builder patches did. Did I misread something?

Also I couldn't help but noticing the Rih syllable is sung as "Ris." Maybe it's a language thing?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 21, 2016)

tack said:


> Those are some very good sounding legatos.
> 
> In the walkthrough I noticed that the legato patches didn't have legato speed, while the phrase builder patches did. Did I misread something?
> 
> Also I couldn't help but noticing the Rih syllable is sung as "Ris." Maybe it's a language thing?



The legato patches use a different legato technique than the ones inside the syllabuilder. The separate patches use our polyphonic true legato scripting, while the syllabuilder legato has the agile legato scripting. Two different ways of handling the same task, but resulting in two totally different sounds. 

However both of them are fully polyphonic with intelligent voice leading algorithms so you only have to sit down and play without thinking.

Yes indeed that's a little misstake on the GUI the syllable is Rhis not Rhi. You can however delete the "s" consonant with adjusting the releases. Just one click on you're done.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tack (Dec 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hope this helps!


It does, thanks.

How long does your system take after PayPal to email out the links? My mail server hasn't received anything yet and I'm wondering if I should contact support or be more patient.


----------



## pianoman239 (Dec 21, 2016)

midiman said:


> Solo Choir demo?


Expect one from me after the soloists have been released


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 22, 2016)

tack said:


> It does, thanks.
> 
> How long does your system take after PayPal to email out the links? My mail server hasn't received anything yet and I'm wondering if I should contact support or be more patient.



Usually it's doesn't take longer than one hour. If you still haven't received your links pls shoot us a support email.

Also emails sometimes tend to end up in the spam folder, so it's always a good idea to also have a quick look there.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 22, 2016)

I've published my review of ARVA. Strezov Sampling approached me a few weeks ago and gave me an out on going through the entire library engine as that has been deeply covered in my reviews for Freyja and Wotan. What I did do was demonstrate many of the capabilities ARVA can perform in an improvised environment. I know I may sound like a shill but..BUT..this library really is awesome. I love it. The tone is beautiful, the playability is smooth, and the fact that you can pull up presets from Wotan and Freyja is awesome. Also, I have to give props to Benny Oschmann for his beautifully written and produced demo.  Anyway, enjoy my review.

Cheers,

C

​


----------



## tack (Dec 22, 2016)

The Darris said:


> I know I may sound like a shill but..BUT..this library really is awesome. I love it. The tone is beautiful, the playability is smooth


As someone who doesn't do reviews and therefore presumably can't be accused of being a shill, I agree. It's a really inspiring library to play. I've been noodling with it the better part of the day. It's very easy to get natural sounding lines. This library does better than anything I've seen so far at avoiding the uncanny valley. Not _completely_ avoiding mind you, but it's terribly impressive for samples.

I'm really looking forward to the soloists. If the legato holds up, Arva will set a new bar.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree with @tack. I love children's choirs and the ones that I had before, I usually added them as spice to the song. This library though, I find myself writing with. Very inspiring and delicate sounds. Excellent work Strezov! And thank you and Merry Christmas to you all in Bulgaria.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 23, 2016)

tack said:


> As someone who doesn't do reviews and therefore presumably can't be accused of being a shill, I agree. It's a really inspiring library to play. I've been noodling with it the better part of the day. It's very easy to get natural sounding lines. This library does better than anything I've seen so far at avoiding the uncanny valley. Not _completely_ avoiding mind you, but it's terribly impressive for samples.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the soloists. If the legato holds up, Arva will set a new bar.


I'm not surprised to read this, or @The Darris or @SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. 
I often find myself carried away after firing up Freyja and noodling away. It's so very playable and sounds so very wonderful. Good times.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 23, 2016)

tack said:


> As someone who doesn't do reviews and therefore presumably can't be accused of being a shill, I agree. *It's a really inspiring library to play.* I've been noodling with it the better part of the day. *It's very easy to get natural sounding lines.* This library does better than anything I've seen so far at avoiding the uncanny valley. Not _completely_ avoiding mind you, but it's terribly impressive for samples.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the soloists. If the legato holds up, Arva will set a new bar.



Yes, all of my sentiments about this library. Natural sounding and Inspiring to play. Speaking of the "uncanny valley." Yes, there are parts of this library where you can easily get that weird vocal synthy sound BUT you can avoid it easily and musically without having to jump through hoops to not get their effect. That's what I really like about it.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 26, 2016)

I ended up going for the Freyja / Wotan bundle special. I couldn't afford all three. For me I think Freyja would get used more and can cover most of the higher registers until I can swing Arva later on.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 26, 2016)

Since ARVA has an intro price discount, is that factored in to the bundles that include ARVA? I already have Freyja so I'm considering either just ARVA at the intro sale price or the ARVA + WOTAN bundle. But there doesn't seem to be any advantage to buying now vs. later if one were to choose a bundle that includes ARVA.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 26, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Since ARVA has an intro price discount, is that factored in to the bundles that include ARVA? I already have Freyja so I'm considering either just ARVA at the intro sale price or the ARVA + WOTAN bundle. But there doesn't seem to be any advantage to buying now vs. later if one were to choose a bundle that includes ARVA.



The bundles include the Árva Intro Pricing offer atm. The price of the Árva + Freyja + Wotan bundle will be increased after Jan 16 2017.

Also the Wotan/Freyja + Árva bundles will only be available until Jan 16 2017.

After that there will be only two bundles Árva + Freyja + Wotan and Wotan + Freyja.

Early adopters of Árva will also receive the soloists for free.

As you can see there are quite some advantages in buying Árva right now.


----------



## R.Cato (Dec 26, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I ended up going for the Freyja / Wotan bundle special. I couldn't afford all three. For me I think Freyja would get used more and can cover most of the higher registers until I can swing Arva later on.



There aren't many libraries out there having a sound and playability able to get me inspired to write music. However Freyja, Wotan and Árva are some of them. You won't regret this purchase.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 26, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> The bundles include the Árva Intro Pricing offer atm. The price of the Árva + Freyja + Wotan bundle will be increased after Jan 16 2017.
> 
> Also the Wotan/Freyja + Árva bundles will only be available until Jan 16 2017.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear... the Árva "soloists" will be a separate add-on upgrade if I don't by Árva now or, will the price of Árva just go up once the soloists are completed and added, or...?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you, Stezov, for giving us until the 16th to score the $369 intro price. I'm casing some retired folks home tonight, so hopefully I should be good to go by then.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 26, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Just to be clear... the Árva "soloists" will be a separate add-on upgrade if I don't by Árva now or, will the price of Árva just go up once the soloists are completed and added, or...?



They will be a free update for everyone who bought Árva before their release. We have not yet decided if we will just increase the price or sell them as a seperate addon. We don't want to tell you facts and then later change them. Everyone buying Árva now will be able to get their hands on the soloists for free, everything else is yet to be decided.

However one thing for sure: When we release the soloists Árva won't be available any more for $369, since the intro price ends Jan 16 and the soloists won't be polished before that.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 26, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> They will be a free update for everyone who bought Árva before their release. We have not yet decided if we will just increase the price or sell them as a seperate addon. We don't want to tell you facts and then later change them. Everyone buying Árva now will be able to get their hands on the soloists for free, everything else is yet to be decided.
> 
> However one thing for sure: When we release the soloists Árva won't be available any more for $369, since the intro price ends Jan 16 and the soloists won't be polished before that.


Ack... got it...  now I need to scrape together $369 before 1/16... I just listened to the Árva demo's again and it gave me chills. It reminded me of 45 years ago when I sang in a boy's choir before puberty turned me in to a frog...  

p.s. does your keyboard make the *Á* letter on it's own or do you have to cut-and-paste every time it like I do...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 26, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Ack... got it...  now I need to scrape together $369 before 1/16... I just listened to the Árva demo's again and it gave me chills. It reminded me of 45 years ago when I sang in a boy's choir before puberty turned me in to a frog...
> 
> p.s. does your keyboard make the *Á* letter on it's own or do you have to cut-and-paste every time it like I do...



Those were the days, right? 

There is a little key ´ on the top right of the keyboard, just press it down, hold it and then press the regular A.

Good suggestion though. Might save some more time especially when dealing with support emails.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 26, 2016)

I just added Árva to my Wotan/Freyja VI choir family. 

Now I'm all "bundled" up for the Winter...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad to hear that folk who have purchased are happy. I will be joining the party soon...very soon. Intro offer is too good to miss (imho).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 27, 2016)

I just got the limited time Wotan + Arva bundle to add to Freyja. I've wanted Wotan for a long time and figured now is the best time while the bundle is available. Thanks so much to whomever pointed me in the Strezov Sampling direction in the first place. The choirs are inspiring and a joy to play. I'm looking forward to Arva soloists and more wonderful libraries in the new year!

(P.S. My Mac keyboard must be different because I don't see that key anywhere.)


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 27, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> (P.S. My Mac keyboard must be different because I don't see that key anywhere.)



On a PC keyboard, it is top left and called the escape key (ESC).


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 27, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> On a PC keyboard, it is top left and called the escape key (ESC).


I'm on a Mac too and can't find a key combo to make the accented Á... I did find this however... Å (Shift+Option+A = ångström)... but I think it's too late for a name change...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 28, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I'm on a Mac too and can't find a key combo to make the accented Á... I did find this however... Å (Shift+Option+A = ångström)... but I think it's too late for a name change...



I found this on the web:

To get *accents* on the *Mac*, hold down the Option key, and while holding it down, type the letter e; then release those keys and type the letter that you want the *accent* to appear on: á = Opt + e, then a. é = Opt + e, then e. í = Opt + e, then i.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 28, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> I found this on the web:
> 
> To get *accents* on the *Mac*, hold down the Option key, and while holding it down, type the letter e; then release those keys and type the letter that you want the *accent* to appear on: á = Opt + e, then a. é = Opt + e, then e. í = Opt + e, then i.


Well that's easy enough to remember...  Á...É...Í...Ó...Ú...  ...thanks for the tip...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi George, on the off chance that you're watching this thread. I can't get your website up and want to spend some money. Not sure if you know (I'm guessing that you do).


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 5, 2017)

Confirmed. I can't get the site to load either.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 5, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Confirmed. I can't get the site to load either.


Thanks orange. I didn't think it was just me as everything else seems ok but thanks for confirming.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi guys, the internet trace company (Level3) our provider host.bg uses got a major crash on the DNS system. They suggest it is fixed now but will take some time - from 12 yo 48 hours. Needless to say, we'll increase the intro period of Arva.

We are impatiently waiting for news as well... thanks for understanding and sorry once again. Our hands are tied... :(


----------



## Patrick (Jan 5, 2017)

For anybody still debating a purchase: I bought wotan and freyja two weeks ago and I am deeply impressed by the libraries. I enjoy the sound (I am doing a lot of fantasy music atm and the lotr scores are among my all-time favourites) but what brought me the most joy was the scripting and interface. Getting something to sound musical and dialing in phrases featuring changes in note lengths, even in complex meters, is very quick and easy. And then you just save the phrase and load it on a different instance. These are quickly becoming some of my favourite libraries. I am having a blast so far. 

P.S. The shouts on Wotan are a special treat for that instant Skyrim soundtrack vibe


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 5, 2017)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hi guys, the internet trace company (Level3) our provider host.bg uses got a major crash on the DNS system. They suggest it is fixed now but will take some time - from 12 yo 48 hours. Needless to say, we'll increase the intro period of Arva.
> 
> We are impatiently waiting for news as well... thanks for understanding and sorry once again. Our hands are tied... :(


Thank you for extending the intro period. I'll check again tomorrow (my time).


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is my review:

English


German


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 17, 2017)

Dear vi-control family,

normally the Intro Pricing Offer for Árva would have ended today. However since we experienced some unpleasant server hiccups during the regular duration of this offer we decided to extend it until Monday Jan 23.

There won't be another Árva sale for a very long time, so if you are interested in updating your arsenal with the beautiful and mysterious colour of two children choirs in one package now is your last chance.

In addition to that we would also like to inform you that the soloists are almost ready to be released. Everyone who purchased Árva will receive them for free. Unforutnately they won't be ready and polished before Jan 23.

The soloists will definitely be a very special and fun to play with addition to Árva. Some true magic lies within those recordings. We can't wait to show them to you.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 17, 2017)

I am working on a review of this. Sneak preview: Arva sounds beautiful.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I am working on a review of this. Sneak preview: Arva sounds beautiful.



That's one review I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Levon (Jan 17, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I am working on a review of this. Sneak preview: Arva sounds beautiful.


Will your review be available before the end of the intro pricing period?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 17, 2017)

Levon said:


> Will your review be available before the end of the intro pricing period?




No, not even close because after I submit my reviews, they get posted in a staggered fashion with the other contributors.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, this is a beautifully rendered choir... very inspirational to play. I know the soloists will be tricky to pull-off, but if they're anywhere near the quality of the sections, Arva will become my main writing library for the foreseeable future.


----------



## desert (Jan 17, 2017)

StrezovSampling said:


> Dear vi-control family,
> 
> normally the Intro Pricing Offer for Árva would have ended today. However since we experienced some unpleasant server hiccups during the regular duration of this offer we decided to extend it until Monday Jan 23.
> 
> ...


Good to hear  I bought Freyja and Wotan yesterday lolz


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 23, 2017)

Arva Soloists are out...


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks! Woot!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 23, 2017)

*After three months of hard work, the Árva Soloists are finally ready for release. As promised by us, in December 2016, every owner of Árva will receive the Soloists as a free update. They are now also included in the regular product Árva Children Choir.

Have fun!
*


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 23, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Arva Soloists are out...


ooooooh yeah.


----------

